# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Τάσος Χασούρας

## NASSER

Oταν αναφέρουμε σε παλιές γενιές αθλητών το Κιάτο Κορινθίας, όλοι αναγνωρίζουν το πρόσωπο του Αναστάσιου Χασούρα.
Τη χρονιά 1987 το γυμναστήριο ''ΑΔΩΝΙΣ'' με ιδρυτή τον Αναστάσιο Χασούρα αναδείχτηκε το δεύτερο σε όλη την Ελλάδα για τους περισσότερους σε συμμετοχές αθλητές και νίκες σε αγώνες, αθλεί το κόσμο από το 1980,την εποχή που ακόμα τα γυμναστήρια στην Ελλάδα ήταν ελάχιστα .Ο *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ* *ΧΑΣΟΥΡΑΣ* έχει συμμετάσχει σε 12 πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα και κύπελλα με διακρίσεις που αφορούσαν πάντα τις πρώτες τέσσερις θέσεις .

Δυο φωτο ιστορικες!!
(Απο αριστερα Αναστασιος Χασουρας συγκριση με τον Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη. Πισω και κεντρο αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ο Κωλέττας Βαγγελης)



(Απο αριστερα Χασουρας, Κωλέττας, Λεβεντελης,Μπουντουλης, Κεχαγιας. Τους αθλητες πισω στη σκηνη δεν τους αναγνωριζω)







Ωστόσο αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι το γυμναστήριο του κ.Αναστάσιου Χασούρα αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς και σταδιοδρομίας για πολλούς πρωταθλητές που έχουν αναδειχτεί στη περιοχή του Κιάτου Κορινθίας.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο Τάσος υπήρξε κορυφαίος αθλητής για αρκετά χρόνια. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο το γεγονός ότι αγωνιζόταν έχοντας ελάχιστα μέσα στη διάθεσή του.
Ξεκίνησε, όπως και αρκετοί παλιοί αθλητές με βάρη φτιαγμένα από τσιμέντο διαμένοντας στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του, στο Κιάτο Κορινθίας.
Έφτασε ψηλά με κύρια όπλα του το πείσμα του και την αγάπη του για το άθλημα. Θυμάμαι αυτά τα απίστευτα χέρια του, τις χρονιές όπου
αγωνιζόμουν και εγώ, που μας άφηναν πάντα άφωνους!

Τον συνάντησα πρόσφατα στο γυμναστήριό του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ στο Κιάτο όπου πλέον το δουλεύει ο γιος του Γιάννης. Γυμνάζεται όσο μπορεί και είναι
πάντα ταπεινός και μετρημένος όπως τον ξέραμε πάντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπουδαίος άνθρωπος ο *Τάσος Χασούρας*, ήπιων τόνων και σεβάσμιος από όλους.
Ο πρώτος του αγώνας πρέπει να ήταν το 1980 και πρωταγωνιστούσε στις κατηγορίες -80

*IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1985* 







*IFBB Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1986*





*IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1986*

----------


## NASSER

Ο Τάσος αν είχε την υποστήριξη και τις γνώσεις της νέας εποχής, θα είχε ξεφύγει. Όλοι στη Κορινθία τον γνωρίζουν από παλιά για την μυική του διάπλαση!
Όσοι έχουν γυμναστεί με την επίβλεψη του, γνώρισαν τις προπονητικές του ικανότητες! Ο Γιάννης είναι λαμπρό παράδειγμα καθοδήγησης του Τάσου  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες που πέτυχα από τον Τάσο Χασούρα από τον πρώτο του ουσιαστικά αγώνα το 1980 και τον δευτερο το 1981!

1980 WABBA Mr Hellas




1981 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα







*Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του:*


1.	1980 WABBA Mr Hellas
2.	1981 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
3.	1982 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
4.	1983 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
5.	1983 WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
6.	1984 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
7.	1985 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
8.	1986 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
9.	1986 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο
10.	1993 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα

----------

